# Afro Duck



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

This is Aretha - how cool is she? :2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

I love crested ducks! Cat wanted to buy some at melton because they 'had hats on'!! lol, i want crested runners though!

Arethas gourjous,sock it to me sock it to me


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

*s*******
She lovely :flrt:


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

she looks like she has a russian hat on aww:flrt: or a smaller bird made a nest on her head


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I love these they look so sweet with their hats on:flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

georgieabc123 said:


> or a smaller bird made a nest on her head


i loled, hard!!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

CRESTED DUCK CRESTED DUCK CRESTED DUCK!!!!! I've been on about getting some of these for years! As soon as i get a big enough garden with a nice pond i'm buying some eggs to hatch! Do you find them very messy? and what kind of enclosure do you give them?


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Awesome duck


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

:bash:somebody did that<<< on its head and made it look soooooo sweet.... X x


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> CRESTED DUCK CRESTED DUCK CRESTED DUCK!!!!! I've been on about getting some of these for years! As soon as i get a big enough garden with a nice pond i'm buying some eggs to hatch! Do you find them very messy? and what kind of enclosure do you give them?


They're not any messier than the geese. We free range them in our garden which is quite large and they all go into the chicken house at night. I'm about to buy them a new paddling pool as they've knackered the last one!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

haha i can imagine!!! thanks they look wonderful!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

aw crested they make me giggle like a kid there great


----------

